# how to set up my router with dial-up connection?



## RAM93 (May 19, 2015)

i have a local internet connection, i am getting a lan cable direct to my house, no modem nothing...and they have setup the connection in my laptop in such a way that m not able to connect it on any other lapy/pc... on that single lapy it shows a dial up kinda connection as it asks(in a poped up windows) to connect and then dial...thn it automatically connects to internet.. so m not sure about whether this is a dilup or what...

so the problem here is i want to set up a wifi router with this connection...how to do this...i have a dlink dir600m router...with one wan and 4 lan ports...give me a step by step guide as i am new to this

thankyou


----------



## Rajesh345 (May 19, 2015)

on laptop open cmd


getmac

copy mac ID of your Ethernet port


Open Router page > normally 192.168.1.1
LAN > advanced > MAc spoofing > type mac id of the PC you copied

Now on Wan or setup tab configure PPOE 

Type PPOE
Username
Password
static /dy : dynamic


----------



## RAM93 (May 19, 2015)

Rajesh345 said:


> on laptop open cmd
> 
> 
> getmac
> ...



bro this whole thing should be done when i:
1.connect that internet cable to the wan port in router
2.connect lan cable to router and laptop
??

but doing so i am not able to connect to internet?/
what to do

- - - Updated - - -

ok so after doing 1:30-2 hours of study on internet(wikipedia,cisco.com etc )i have understood much of networking..and i did it now iam able to connect through my wifi router...

thanks for your support (y)


----------



## Rajesh345 (May 20, 2015)

congrats


----------

